# Apple TV et airport express



## nnikloss (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je me pose une question, et j'espere qu'une personne de la communauté pourra me répondre.

Est t'il possible de diffuser en meme temps sur une apple TV et sur une airport express?

Concretement, mon ampli n'ayant que des entrèes analogique je veux pouvoir diffuser un film en m'appuyant sur l'apple tv pour l'image et l'airport express pour le son.

Est ce possible ?

Merci d'avance cordialement,

Niklos.

PS: Afin d'anticiper les réponses du genre change d'ampli, je précise que l'ampli est un ampli de puissance couplé à un préampli fireface 400 en mode d'utilisation normal je branche évidemment le préampli en firewire. Cependant j'aimerais pour certaines émissions/films simplifier la diffusion d'ou ma question.


----------



## Holy Diver (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

quelques éléments de réponse:
dans iTunes (sur mon Mac), je définis l'Apple TV 2 et/ou l'Airport Express comme hauts parleurs distants. Si je lance l'écoute d'un morceau de musique sur le Mac, je récupère bien le son sur l'ATV2 et/ou l'Airport Express. Par contre, si je lance la lecture d'une video, le son sort sur le Mac, mais pas sur l'ATV2, ni sur l'Airport Express (qui sont pourtant toujours déclarées en HP distants).

De plus, si je lance la lecture d'une video depuis l'ATV2, je n'ai aucun moyen de choisir le périphérique de sortie du son; le son sort obligatoirement par l'ATV2.

Une solution serait d'envoyer le tout (image + son) vers l'ATV2, puis de ressortir le son en analogique stéréo de la TV pour le renvoyer vers l'ampli en analogique (si votre TV le permet).

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## nnikloss (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Merci pour la réponse, ce n'est donc pas possible par defaut. Il reste à voir si airfoil le permettra à terme.

Sinon l'idée de se servir de la télé comme convertisseur est en effet intéressante... si j'avais une télé  (En fait je diffuse sur un videoprojecteur).


Merci encore pour ce retour, je ferrais un essai avec audio hijack pro pour voir si je peux faire une "copie" du son et le rediriger vers l'airport express. Ce posera le probléme de la synchro son et image...

Bonne journée.

Niklos

PS: Si j'arrive à quelquechose je viendrais faire un CR ici.


----------



## fpoil (25 Octobre 2010)

Amha, le plus simple c'est d'acheter un DAC qui fera la conversion numérique-analogique... branché au c... de l'ATV et relié en analogique à ton ampli... en plus tu auras un meilleur son.

Une ATV ne peut servir que de haut parleur distant... même en la hackant ce n'est pas dit que tu puisses installer audio hijack dessus (c'est un tiger qui est alors installé)...


----------



## nnikloss (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
En effet le plus simple serait d'acheter un DAC, néanmoins ca rajoute des fils et des frais.

Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas sur l'ATV que je comptais rediriger le flux audio. Mais bien à la source (ie sur le mac/pc).

Je pense que des produits tiers type airfoil verront le jour pour prendre en charge l'image et le son et rediriger l'un ou l'autre vers un ou plusieurs diffuseurs.
J'evoquais l'utilisation de audio hijack pour faire une copie du flux a partir de la source, et contournait la limitation de l'ATV. Par curiosité j'irais tester cette solution .

Enfin le mieux étant l'ennemi du bien, je resterais probablement avec mes deux petits fils à brancher quand je souhaite utiliser le videoprojecteur .

Niklos.


----------



## fpoil (25 Octobre 2010)

Le problème est :

- lorsque tu "streames" de la vidéo depuis une ATV, tu commandes le flux depuis l'ATV et non depuis la source... le flux ne se joue pas sur la source...

Une solution extrème : lancer en même temps le film sur itunes et l'ATV en ayant choisis comme haut parleur distant sur ton mac l'airport express... tu as interêt à être synchrone .

Pour l'instant et même avec l'ATV2 (airplay sera réservé aux ibidules avec ios 4.2), impossible de streamer depuis un mac de la vidéo vers une ATV, du son oui et même sur plusieurs haut parleurs distants en même temps (je peux de puis mon itunes streamer du son sur mon ATV, mon airport express et sur mon ordi le tout en simultané).

En gros avec une ATV et pour la vidéo, tu fais du "pull", c'est elle qui  appelle le flux et pas du "push", cad depuis l'ordi vers l'ATV.

Même airfoil ne sais pas faire, par contre si une ancienne version  d'airfoil était encore trouvable et compatible tiger, avec une ATV  hackée pourquoi pas.


----------



## nnikloss (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ces précisions, en effet si le streaming vidéo fonctionne en pull ca limite les possibilités.

Je reste néenmoins optimiste, en effet si les IOS peuvent à terme faire du push vidéo ( à confirmer). C'est que le "protocole" airplay le permet, et donc un produit tiers devrait exploiter cette fonction.

Encore merci pour les informations.

Niklos.


----------



## nnikloss (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Depuis la mise à jour, on peut maintenant streamer vers l'ATV2. Ce qui ouvre potentiellement des perspectives.... mais pas dans les standards d'apple.

En effet on peux bien streamer une musique vers plusieurs destinations, mais dès que l'on stream une vidéo on ne peut pas la diffuser vers l'ATV et une airport express.


Etant maintenant propriétaire de ce gadget inutile, donc indispensable, je reviendrais poster des nouvelles si j'arrive à un résultat simple (peu couteux et sans ajouts de cables) et efficace (Pas de désynchro son/image).

Bonne journée.


----------

